# البحث عن مواقع لشركات الأتصالات



## dgdfsdf (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس حديث التخرج جامعة القاهرة قسم الأتصالات و الألكترونيات و كمان لسه مخلص جيش
ممكن اجد مساعدة في ايجاد اسماء المواقع للشركات في مجال الاتصالات و الألكترونيات
و شكرا


----------



## شادى صبح (5 أبريل 2006)

وانا ايضا مهندش شادى صبح واريد ان اعرف ما الطرق التى التحق بها للعمل واكتساب الخبره فى مجال الالكترونيات والأتصالات ارجوكم اريد الايفاده


----------



## ابو ذر (19 مايو 2006)

*افيدونا افادكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس اتصالات حديثى التخرج 2005 ولا اعرف من اين ابتدىء حيث اود ان اعمل بمجالى وهو الاتصالات 
ولكن بفضل الله جاءت لى وظيفة باحد اكبر المصانع بالشرق الاوسط ولكن لا اجد فيها نفسى حيث انها بعيده تماما عن مجال تخصصى حيث اعمل فى قسم الصيانه وبالاخص اعمل فى متابعة الصيانه الدوريه 
واذا كنت اريد ان اعمل فى تخصصى فما الخطوات التى يجب عليا عملها 
وهل صحيح ان المهندس يعمل بجميع المجالات بمعنى انه اذا وضع فى اى مكان يجب عليه التعلم 
وجزا الله خيرا من اعاننى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليم البدوي (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس حديث التخرج جامعة القاهرة قسم الأتصالات و الألكترونيات و كمان لسه مخلص جيش
ممكن اجد مساعدة في ايجاد اسماء المواقع للشركات في مجال الاتصالات و الألكترونيات
و شكرا

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله
أما قائمة الشركات المتخصصة في مجال الإتصالات فهي تطووول وتطوووول
ولكن أذكر لك بعض الشركات والتي أنتم أدرى بها
فهي بيننا ولكن للأسف أغلبنا يضن بأنها شركات تصنع أجهزه جوال فقط
1- أريكسون 2-نوكيا 3-الكاتيل 4-هواوي((البعبع القادم)) 5-سيمنس
6-سيسكو 7-موتوريلا

أما الشركات المتعاقدة على تنفيذ مشاريعها
فهي 1- سعودي أوجية 2- سعودي أنتل تك 3-نور للإتصالات 4-شركة بعد للإتصالات
5-شركة هاتكو 6-شركة باتكو 7-أول للإتصالات 8-موفيل للإتصالات

هذه الشركات دائما ما تتنافس في مشاريع الشركات

وهل صحيح ان المهندس يعمل بجميع المجالات بمعنى انه اذا وضع فى اى مكان يجب عليه التعلم
نعم وبل هي أجابري
فأنت في حاجه إلى Training حتى تصبح قادرا على التعامل عالأقل مع السوفت وير
فبدون التدريب لن ولن تفقه شيئا

ولمزيد من التوضيح لي رجعه إن شاء الله


----------



## nimari (3 يونيو 2006)

ممكن ان تقدم طلب Training في اي من شركات الاتصال مثل موبينيل فودافون ومنها سوف تعرف مجالك الحقيقي


----------



## dgdfsdf (10 يونيو 2006)

ممكن مهندس اتصالات قديم يقول لنا هو ممكن مهندس الاتصالات يعمل في ايه بالضبط
بالاخص في الاتصالات
بمعني ماذا يعمل مهندس الاتصالات في موبينيل او فودافون او اي شركة اتصالات 
و محدش يقول لي It
شكرا


----------



## محمد فؤاد سعيد (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
عندي سؤال هل من الممكن لمهندس الاتصال دراسة الملاحة الجوية في اي من الجامعات او المعاهد الخاصة ثم العمل كطيار ملاحة او مهندس ملاحة للطائرة 
و ان كان بالامكان فهل لي أن اعرف أي أجد ذلك ... شكرا


----------

